# Switch: Darum kommt die Nintendo-Konsole nicht im Spiele-Bundle



## Knusperferkel (15. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Switch: Darum kommt die Nintendo-Konsole nicht im Spiele-Bundle* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Switch: Darum kommt die Nintendo-Konsole nicht im Spiele-Bundle


----------



## Y0SHi (15. Januar 2017)

ich denke zelda wird richtig gut, ist mir aber keine 300€ wert um nur mal das "grundsystem" zu besitzen.

habe mit dem ps4 slim kauf vor weihnachten also wohl die richtige entscheidung getroffen.
habe auch lange genug gewartet, dass nintendo mal den preis für die wiiu senkt... passierte aber nie.

schade !


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2017)

ich denk mal das manche Händler wie Media Markt oder Saturn eventuell wieder eigene Bundles anbieten, also Konsole und dazu halt noch die Retail-Version von Zelda oder nen Pro-Controller für einige Euro weniger als wenn man beides seperat zum normalen Preis dann kaufen würde


----------



## Evari0r (15. Januar 2017)

Also bei uns in der Schweiz haben Händler bereits Bundles gelistet: 
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/nintendo-switch-zelda-botw-de-fr-it-en-spielkonsole-6071869


----------



## battschack (15. Januar 2017)

Es muss ja richtig schwer sein stat spiele einfach ein gutschein rein zu legen und jeder kann sich trotzdem sein spiel aussuchen...

Immer diese pr gelaber echt. So macht man mehr gewinn und fertig sagt es doch einfach xD

so gern ich nintendo mochte früher aber inzwischen ist mir von dene die hardware nicht mal nen 100er mehr wert. Mich reizen da meistens nur noch 1-2spiele und das wars 

edit: achja erst mal abwarten wie sich die konsole verkaufen wird^^
Wenn es doch nicht so run läuft gibt es plötzlich doch bundles und dann kommt ne news das die leute es doch so haben wollten


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2017)

Da gehts aber auch einfach um Geld, oder?
Zumindest im Retail verdient man ja mit einer Konsole kein Geld, sondern hauptsächlich mit den Games und Zubehör.
Bei N wird das nicht gross anders sein.
Würden sie ein Bundle machen mit Zelda, würden sie weniger verdienen, als wenn die Konsole und das Spiel einzeln verkaufen.


----------



## Desotho (15. Januar 2017)

Bundles werden kommen irgendwann. Kleines Zelda Logo drauf, Download Code, 120 EUR mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2017)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Schweiz haben Händler bereits Bundles gelistet:
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/nintendo-switch-zelda-botw-de-fr-it-en-spielkonsole-6071869



Denke mal das ist ein Bundle was der Händler selbst gemacht wurde und kein offizielles Bundle von Nintendo. Der Händler ahnt vermutlich schon, daß die Switch nicht unbedingt neue Verkaufsrekorde aufstellen wird sondern eher die Tendenz zum Ladenhüter alá WII U haben wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke mal das ist ein Bundle was der Händler selbst gemacht wurde und kein offizielles Bundle von Nintendo. Der Händler ahnt vermutlich schon, daß die Switch nicht unbedingt neue Verkaufsrekorde aufstellen wird sondern eher die Tendenz zum Ladenhüter alá WII U haben wird.



Vor allem ist das überhaupt kein Bundle sondern halt beide einzelnen Produkte zum Normalpreis zusammen verkauft.


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das überhaupt kein Bundle sondern halt beide einzelnen Produkte zum Normalpreis zusammen verkauft.



Ist doch ein Bundle?
Switch 349.-
Zelda 69.-
= 418.-

Bundle im Link (Switch + Game): 389.-


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2017)

Ah, okay, das sind ja Franken und kein Euro. 330 + 60 wären halt 390 aber eben in Euro.


----------



## Evari0r (15. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke mal das ist ein Bundle was der Händler selbst gemacht wurde und kein offizielles Bundle von Nintendo. Der Händler ahnt vermutlich schon, daß die Switch nicht unbedingt neue Verkaufsrekorde aufstellen wird sondern eher die Tendenz zum Ladenhüter alá WII U haben wird.


Das ist schon klar aber ich spare damit immernoch 1/8 oder 50chf was mir doch sehr gelegen kommt


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Januar 2017)

LOL, Nintendo halt.


----------



## Wamboland (15. Januar 2017)

Reines PR Bullshitbingo. 

Man hätte entweder einen Code beilegen können - evtl. sogar nur mit 25$/€ Rabatt oder als Gutschrift für den N Store. Oder man hätte diese lächerliche 1,2, switch Minigames einfach dazu gepackt - das kauft doch zu dem Preis kein normaler Mensch. Oder sie hätten 1,2 switch als Lite Version beigelegt und für 15-20€ hätte man sich die freischalten können oder sowas. 

Einfach das etwas dabei ist mit dem man was machen kann ... 

Denn der Kunde ist doch (meistens) nicht so dumm und wird einfach rechnen: 300$ = Staubfänger; 300+50$ = switch zum spielen. Dann hätte man es auch für 339$ mit Spiel anbieten können. 

Wie gesagt, reines PR Bullshitbingo.


----------



## martin4515 (16. Januar 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Reines PR Bullshitbingo.
> 
> Man hätte entweder einen Code beilegen können - evtl. sogar nur mit 25$/€ Rabatt oder als Gutschrift für den N Store. Oder man hätte diese lächerliche 1,2, switch Minigames einfach dazu gepackt - das kauft doch zu dem Preis kein normaler Mensch. Oder sie hätten 1,2 switch als Lite Version beigelegt und für 15-20€ hätte man sich die freischalten können oder sowas.
> 
> ...





Es gibt auch Unternehmen wie Nintendo die wollen tatsächlich die Konsole nicht mit Verlust verkaufen , ja genau wie kann Nintendo nur, sind nicht alle wie Microsoft oder Sony.
Man hat das von vorne rein auch so gesagt, Nintendo bietet das was erwartet wurde, es war doch klar das noch nicht Mega viele Spiele erscheinen , es war doch klar das EA , Ubisoft , nicht ernsthaft viel dazu beisteuern , wo ist jetzt das Problem ?
Thema Zubehör ein Controller kostet 60-70€ , wieviel zahlt man für ein Xbox/PS4 Controller 50-60€?
Im Mobilen Bereich ist Nintendo Konkurrenzlos , wenn erstmal die ganzen starken Eigenmarken kommen Top, Nintendo kennt seine stärken die werden genutzt , wieso sollte man auch gleich starke Hardware bauen?
Nintendo macht sein eigenes Ding das finde ich gut und Zelda ist für mich persönlich Spiel des Jahres 2017 (stationär & Mobil)


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2017)

Einen Titel jetzt schon zum Spiel des Jahres zu küren, welcher noch nicht mal erscheinen ist, halte ich für nicht ganz so objektiv. 
Zumal wir grade mal mitte Januar haben



Ach, wo das Problem liegt?
Nintendo hatte mir der Wii einen solchen Erfolg, weil sie eine Kundschaft zum spielen animierte, welche dies sonst nicht gemacht hat. Auch weil der Kostenfaktor für eine Familie stemmbar war/ist.
Das wird mit der Switch nicht funktionieren. Und N bräuchte einfach mal wieder einen Kracher.
Nur als ewige (teure) Zweitkonsole gewinnt man keine neuen und auch keine alten Kunden dazu.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2017)

Im Gegenteil. Man vergault die Casuals die sich bei 330 EUR 10 x überlegen ob sie ihre Wii gegen eine Switch ersetzen. Nintendo greift hier nach den Sternen. Der Preis und die Spiele sind auf PS4-Level die Leistung liegt aber darunter (und ja ich weiß es ist ein Handheld mit Stationär-Nutzungs-Option). Trotzdem sind die Preise abartig hoch für so ein System und wenn die Kunden vor die Wahl gestellt werden PS4/One oder Switch bei der Preisklasse kann die Switch nur verlieren weil 

a) Spieleangebot deutlich geringer
b) Preis so teuer wie PS4 und teurer als One
c) Akkulaufzeit mäßig
d) im Mobilebetrieb Leistungseinbruch

Die Switch macht einiges richtig (Kombination stationär/mobil, kompaktes Format, Leistung für einen 3DS-Ersatz nicht schlecht) aber leider auch sehr vieles falsch. Beispiel: Die Preise für Konsole, Zubehör und Spiele wie aktuell aufgerufen sind abartig. Hätte man bei Nintendo z.B. gesagt 250 EUR für diese "Konsole" oder bei dem aufgerufenen Preis ein Spiel/Spielebundle dazu ok. Aber nicht unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen. Beim besten Willen. Für 330 EUR hole ich mir sicher nicht so eine "bessere" 3DS. Für das Geld bekommt man ja locker eine PS4/One. Und mit minimal mehr Investition nennt man schon eine PS4 Pro sein eigen. Da stimmt bei der preislichen Kalkulation von Nintendo nichts. Das ist wie ein Versuch Premium zu wirken ohne Premium zu bieten.

Aktuell sehe ich bei der Switch eine ähnliche Karriere wie bei der Wii U. Liegt wie Blei in den Regalen und die Verkaufszahlen sind bestenfalls mäßig.


----------



## stawacz (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Unternehmen wie Nintendo die wollen tatsächlich die Konsole nicht mit Verlust verkaufen , ja genau wie kann Nintendo nur, sind nicht alle wie Microsoft oder Sony.
> Man hat das von vorne rein auch so gesagt, Nintendo bietet das was erwartet wurde, es war doch klar das noch nicht Mega viele Spiele erscheinen , es war doch klar das EA , Ubisoft , nicht ernsthaft viel dazu beisteuern , wo ist jetzt das Problem ?
> Thema Zubehör ein Controller kostet 60-70€ , wieviel zahlt man für ein Xbox/PS4 Controller 50-60€?
> Im Mobilen Bereich ist Nintendo Konkurrenzlos , wenn erstmal die ganzen starken Eigenmarken kommen Top, Nintendo kennt seine stärken die werden genutzt , wieso sollte man auch gleich starke Hardware bauen?
> Nintendo macht sein eigenes Ding das finde ich gut und Zelda ist für mich persönlich Spiel des Jahres 2017 (stationär & Mobil)



nebenbei bemerkt,,ein xbox.controller kostet so ziemlich genau die hälfte wie einer der neuen nintendocontroller,,,hab in meinem leben noch kein pad für 70 euro gekauft,und wird auch nich vorkommen


----------



## nevermind85 (16. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist wie ein Versuch Premium zu wirken ohne Premium zu bieten. *
> ...



* aber Premium abkassieren

Stimme Dir mit dem Beitrag voll zu. Ich pers. habe mich richtig auf die Switch gefreut, bis ich die angesetzten Preise erfahren habe. Nun ist es nich so, dass ich am Hungertuch nage, aber verarschen lasse ich mich auch nicht. Und gut 300€ nur für die Konsole + 70€ für zB. Zelda... m.E. zerstört sich Nintendo damit nur noch weiter, ich werde jedenfalls so lange warten, bis die Switch ein faires Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Und wenn dieser Zeitpunkt niemals kommt, kann ich auch auf die Switch verzichten.


----------



## Chroom (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Unternehmen wie Nintendo die wollen tatsächlich die Konsole nicht mit Verlust verkaufen , ja genau wie kann Nintendo nur, sind nicht alle wie Microsoft oder Sony.
> Man hat das von vorne rein auch so gesagt, Nintendo bietet das was erwartet wurde, es war doch klar das noch nicht Mega viele Spiele erscheinen , es war doch klar das EA , Ubisoft , nicht ernsthaft viel dazu beisteuern , wo ist jetzt das Problem ?
> Thema Zubehör ein Controller kostet 60-70€ , wieviel zahlt man für ein Xbox/PS4 Controller 50-60€?
> Im Mobilen Bereich ist Nintendo Konkurrenzlos , wenn erstmal die ganzen starken Eigenmarken kommen Top, Nintendo kennt seine stärken die werden genutzt , wieso sollte man auch gleich starke Hardware bauen?
> Nintendo macht sein eigenes Ding das finde ich gut und Zelda ist für mich persönlich Spiel des Jahres 2017 (stationär & Mobil)


.Jaja.Alle anderen liegen ja sowas von falsch. Mittlerweile haben wir alle mitbekommen das du Nintendofanboy bist und sowieso alles was N macht richtig u gut ist, egal ob preise für Hard u Software (bundles) N macht deiner Meinung alles richtig.


----------



## Vibrationz (16. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich hatte ich ja schon Interesse dran und hatte eigentlich auch vor mir ne Switch zuzulegen... angesichts der Preise, der Specs und des LineUps komm ich für mich persönlich allerdings nur zu einem eher traurigen Schluss: ich warte noch 1-2 Jahre und schau dann mal, was sich bis dahin getan hat...


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2017)

Ich sehe es schon kommen. Dann kaufen sich manche das, packen es zuhause aus und wollen zocken und merken dann: Da ist ja gar kein Spiel dabei


----------



## xdave78 (16. Januar 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt hat mich der Preis von 330€ jetzt auch "abgeschreckt". Auch wenn 299€ ein psychologischer Preis ist....es wirkt! Ich hege eigentlich die Hoffnung, dass sich der Preis mittelfristig (deutlich) unterhalb der 300€ einpegeln wird, sobald man die "Day One Käufer" abgeschöpft hat. 

Es ist nunmal so, dass neben XBOX ONE S mit UHD Player und HDR (299€) und der PS4 Pro die wohl auch so liegen wird eigentlich eine Switch ein bisschen wie eine Frechheit ausschaut. Ich denke mal da sind sich alle Einig. 
Nichts desto trotz kauft man eine Konsole - und insbesondere eine Nintendo Konsole- ja nicht weil sie so viel Power und die besten Zusatzfeatures wie VR, Entertainmentcenter, HDR, UHD usw hat. Nur wenn man dem "potenziellen" Kunden schon vorab signalisiert: Leute, wir ziehen Euch richtig fett ab...mal sehen ob das nicht am Ende zurückschnippt. 
Allerdings die Switch als "etwas besseren 3DS" zu betiteln zieht das Niveau des gesamten Beitrags eines meiner Vorposter runter, ein PC ist ja auch kein "etwas besseres Smartphone"...


----------



## martin4515 (16. Januar 2017)

stawacz schrieb:


> nebenbei bemerkt,,ein xbox.controller kostet so ziemlich genau die hälfte wie einer der neuen nintendocontroller,,,hab in meinem leben noch kein pad für 70 euro gekauft,und wird auch nich vorkommen



Ist doch Quatsch aktueller Preis z.b bei Saturn 55€, ich spreche nicht von Aktion Preisen , sondern regulären Preis. Ich hatte mein Xbox Controller auch günstiger bei Media Markt bekommen war aber halt Aktion Preis.


----------



## stawacz (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Ist doch Quatsch aktueller Preis z.b bei Saturn 55€, ich spreche nicht von Aktion Preisen , sondern regulären Preis. Ich hatte mein Xbox Controller auch günstiger bei Media Markt bekommen war aber halt Aktion Preis.



also ich hab mir vor nem monat erst wieder einen geholt,,,36 euro,,,wie immer


----------



## martin4515 (16. Januar 2017)

Chroom schrieb:


> .Jaja.Alle anderen liegen ja sowas von falsch. Mittlerweile haben wir alle mitbekommen das du Nintendofanboy bist und sowieso alles was N macht richtig u gut ist, egal ob preise für Hard u Software (bundles) N macht deiner Meinung alles richtig.



Du schreibst Müll , kann auch argumentieren das du ein hater bist, habe auch nie geschrieben das Nintendo alles richtig macht nur überzeugt mich der Switch und die Objektive Kaufentscheidung trifft man selber, due gehörst doch zu den Leuten die über Nintendo nur am heulen sind , jede Konsole hat seine stärke , die Leute ziehen doch darüber her z.b der Onlinemodus wissen kaum etwas aber Nintendo will dafür Geld wie die anderen eine Frechheit , Nintendo erhöht seine Preise wie die anderen das geht mal gar nicht.
Das Spielangebot ist nicht groß ja absolut aber das sehe ich locker das kommt noch.


----------



## martin4515 (16. Januar 2017)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab mir vor nem monat erst wieder einen geholt,,,36 euro,,,wie immer



Ich hatte ein Xbox One S Controller + Akku von Microsoft glaube 49

Wie gesagt spreche von den regulären Preisen kann man auf z.b Amazon sehr gut sehen


----------



## PcJuenger (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Xbox One S Controller + Akku von Microsoft glaube 49
> 
> Wie gesagt spreche von den regulären Preisen kann man auf z.b Amazon sehr gut sehen



Denke er meint den 360 Controller, nicht den der One.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Allerdings die Switch als "etwas besseren 3DS" zu betiteln zieht das Niveau des gesamten Beitrags eines meiner Vorposter runter, ein PC ist ja auch kein "etwas besseres Smartphone"...


Der Vergleich hinkt. Zum einen ist die Switch ja tatsächlich für den mobilen Einsatz gedacht, zumindest teilweise. Bei einem Desktop-PC ist das natürlich nicht der Fall. Selbst der Vergleich zwischen Laptop und Smartphone hinkt etwas, weil man mit dem Laptop dank Tastatur und Maus ganz anders arbeiten und interagieren kann. Allerdings gibt es Grenzfälle, z.B. Covertibles. Die Switch kann funktional hingegen praktisch so gut wie nichts, was der 3DS nicht auch kann. Klar, es bietet bessere Technik, aber  das wars auch schon.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Unternehmen wie Nintendo die wollen tatsächlich die Konsole nicht mit Verlust verkaufen , ja genau wie kann Nintendo nur, sind nicht alle wie Microsoft oder Sony.



Das war bei der PS3 so, weil das Teil sonst 1000 Euro zum Start gekostet hätte, PS4 und XBox One wurden nie subventioniert. 



> Man hat das von vorne rein auch so gesagt, Nintendo bietet das was erwartet wurde, es war doch klar das noch nicht Mega viele Spiele erscheinen , es war doch klar das EA , Ubisoft , nicht ernsthaft viel dazu beisteuern , wo ist jetzt das Problem ?



Das Problem dabei ist, dass Nintendo dann wieder in iherer Nische vergammelt. Dann die meisten Leute wollen eben nur eine Konsole kaufen und greifen dann zwangsweise zu Microsoft oder Sony, weil sie bei Nintendo nicht die großen Titel bekommen.



> Thema Zubehör ein Controller kostet 60-70€ , wieviel zahlt man für ein Xbox/PS4 Controller 50-60€?


Ein neuer PS4 oder XBox One Controller koster 55 Euro. 
Der Switch Controller kostet 70. Das sind schon 15 Euro mehr.

Und, der Unterschied ist, bei PS4 und XBox One liegt mind. immer ein Controller bei, bei Switch muss man ihn sich zwingend extra kaufen, wenn man nicht mit diesen unergonomischen Mini-Joycons für Babyhände spielen will.



> Im Mobilen Bereich ist Nintendo Konkurrenzlos , wenn erstmal die ganzen starken Eigenmarken kommen Top, Nintendo kennt seine stärken die werden genutzt , wieso sollte man auch gleich starke Hardware bauen?
> Nintendo macht sein eigenes Ding das finde ich gut und Zelda ist für mich persönlich Spiel des Jahres 2017 (stationär & Mobil)


Na ja, die PS Vita ist schon eine tolle Konsole etwa für JRPG Fans. 
Die starken Eigenmarken von Nintendo ziehen jedoch kaum noch. Nintendo macht sein eigenes Ding und wird mit Pech deswegen am Markt wieder scheitern. Eben weil sie bei der Hardware nicht mithalten und so Portierungen unmöglich machen.




xdave78 schrieb:


> Allerdings die Switch als "etwas besseren 3DS"  zu betiteln zieht das Niveau des gesamten Beitrags eines meiner  Vorposter runter, ein PC ist ja auch kein "etwas besseres  Smartphone"...


Ein Smartphone mit Windows kannst du an Maus / Tastatur und Monitor anschließen und hast dann einen praktisch vollwertigen PC, gleiches gilt so gesehen für Android, allerdings ist man da dann ja rein auf Apps beschränkt, wobei es im Bereich Office da inzwischen auch Ports von Desktopanwendungen gibt. 
Aktuelle Smartphones haben durchaus schon die Leistung von Notebooks von vor fünf bis zehn Jahren. 

Genau genommen ist Switch keine Alternative zum 3DS, das Display ist kleiner als die beiden vom 3DS zusammen und es gibt keinen 3D Schirm. Switch hat letztlich nur bessere Grafik und ist da eher eine Art Nachfolger des Gameboy Advance oder PS Vita Konkurrent.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich kann man die Switch gut mit Smartphone/Tablet-Gaming vergleichen, also rein von der Funktionalität her.


----------



## martin4515 (16. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das war bei der PS3 so, weil das Teil sonst 1000 Euro zum Start gekostet hätte, PS4 und XBox One wurden nie subventioniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finde das schon witzig, Konkurrent der Vita , die ist schon lange tot (abgesehen mal von Japan), aber hier zu lande alles ein Witz, die war ja am Anfang ehrgeizig hatte die selber mal eine Weile tolle Grafik damals , aber konnte nie an Nintendo ran kommen. Und in Japan verkauft sich die Vita echt nicht schlecht , nicht so wie Nintendo, aber hier im Westen ist die tot, den Weltmarkt dominiert dort Nintendo.

Und mal ehrlich ein Windows Smartphone am Monitor anschließen ist der größter Müll, ich mag Windows /Microsoft nutze WIN 10 sehr gerne , aber das ist einfach nur Müll , läuft nicht gerade geil und nur mit Apps das ist nicht mal im Ansatz ein Desktop Ersatz. Kann ich nicht verstehen wär sowas braucht und wofür.

Und natürlich wird Nintendo  kaum Portierungen von Drittherstellern bekommen das war doch alles schon vorher klar, wofür kaufe ich es mir für Nintendo Titel und der Mobilität , doch nicht weil ich geglaubt habe ein Mobiles Gerät wurde soviel Leistung wie eine PS4 haben ist doch Irrsinn.
Aber Zelda ist  ein Beweis wohin es gehen kann und das sehe ich positiv.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Finde das schon witzig, Konkurrent der Vita , die ist schon lange tot (abgesehen mal von Japan), aber hier zu lande alles ein Witz, die war ja am Anfang ehrgeizig hatte die selber mal eine Weile tolle Grafik damals , aber konnte nie an Nintendo ran kommen. Und in Japan verkauft sich die Vita echt nicht schlecht , nicht so wie Nintendo, aber hier im Westen ist die tot, den Weltmarkt dominiert dort Nintendo.


Die Vita hat zumindest mehr verkauft als die Wii U. Und die Switch muss erst mal beweisen, dass sie überhaupt in solche Regionen kommt. Mit dem aktuellen Preismodell zweifle ich da allerdings leider arg dran.



> Und mal ehrlich ein Windows Smartphone am Monitor anschließen ist der größter Müll, ich mag Windows /Microsoft nutze WIN 10 sehr gerne , aber das ist einfach nur Müll , läuft nicht gerade geil und nur mit Apps das ist nicht mal im Ansatz ein Desktop Ersatz. Kann ich nicht verstehen wär sowas braucht und wofür.


Nun, es besteht da leistungsmäßig kaum ein Unterschied zu den Netbooks, Tatsache ist, dass viele Tablets und auch einige Smartphones ja schon Atom Prozessoren nutzen. 
Natürlich ist das nichts zum richtigen Arbeiten oder Zocken, aber für Onkel Herbert, der nur ein wenig surft, Mails checkt und Familienfotos betrachtet reicht das völlig.



> Und natürlich wird Nintendo  kaum Portierungen von Drittherstellern bekommen das war doch alles schon vorher klar, wofür kaufe ich es mir für Nintendo Titel und der Mobilität , doch nicht weil ich geglaubt habe ein Mobiles Gerät wurde soviel Leistung wie eine PS4 haben ist doch Irrsinn.
> Aber Zelda ist  ein Beweis wohin es gehen kann und das sehe ich positiv.


Das ist ja das große Problem der Switch. Die Wii U ist ja so gefloppt, weil es außer den Nintendo Games kaum was anderes gab und die gab es nicht, weil die Konsole zu leistungsschwach war. Die Switch sitzt jetzt als Hybrid zwischen allen Stühlen. Als stationäre Konsole letztlich nichts mehr als eine Wii U ohne Laufwerk und ohne Tablet Controller, als Handheld zwar enorm leistungsstark aber extremst teuer, inklusive der Spiele aber ohne die Zusatzfeatures des 3DS, kein 3D Schirm, kein 2. Display, kein Streetpass usw.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Januar 2017)

> Durch diese Entscheidung konnten wir auch zum *sehr ansprechenden Preis* der Switch von 299 US-Dollar gelangen und lassen die Verbraucher entscheiden, welche Games sie kaufen wollen


Ich mag ihn, der Mann hat echt Humor.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2017)

Der Humor ist aber echt schwarz.


----------



## Wamboland (16. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Unternehmen wie Nintendo die wollen tatsächlich die Konsole nicht mit Verlust verkaufen , ja genau wie kann Nintendo nur, sind nicht alle wie Microsoft oder Sony.
> Man hat das von vorne rein auch so gesagt, Nintendo bietet das was erwartet wurde, es war doch klar das noch nicht Mega viele Spiele erscheinen , es war doch klar das EA , Ubisoft , nicht ernsthaft viel dazu beisteuern , wo ist jetzt das Problem ?
> Thema Zubehör ein Controller kostet 60-70€ , wieviel zahlt man für ein Xbox/PS4 Controller 50-60€?
> Im Mobilen Bereich ist Nintendo Konkurrenzlos , wenn erstmal die ganzen starken Eigenmarken kommen Top, Nintendo kennt seine stärken die werden genutzt , wieso sollte man auch gleich starke Hardware bauen?
> Nintendo macht sein eigenes Ding das finde ich gut und Zelda ist für mich persönlich Spiel des Jahres 2017 (stationär & Mobil)



Wirst du dafür bezahlt? ^^ 

Ich meine - du weißt schon das Zelda dein Spiel des Jahres sein wird? 2 Monate vor Release und mit noch fast 11 Monaten an möglichen Spielen? - Ok wenn du nur N Konsolen hast, dann ist die Auswahl ja auch gering ... da kommt das schon hin *g*

Das Problem ist, das N die Konsole mit Verlust verkaufen müsste! - Denn nur dann machen sich die 3rd Parties die Mühe und portieren Spiele. Denn so einfach geht das nicht, weil wir ein ARM System mit deutlich weniger Leistung haben. 

Das Nintendo einfach in seiner eigenen Welt lebt wissen wir ja. Denn anstatt den Leuten mit ihrem Abo Zugriff auf alle Virtual Konsole Titel geben, machen sie den krassesten Dickmove, sie LEIHEN dir ein 20+ Jahre altes Spiel. 1 pro Monat. Die Konkurrenz schenkt dir 1-4 Spiele jeden Monat die meist auch recht aktuell sind. (1-3 Jahre) 
Dazu kommt das Ns völlig bescheuerte Social Media Politik - anstatt jeden Bericht und jedes Video zu ihren Produkten zu feiern und die gratis PR zu umarmen - wird da weiterhin alles gesperrt und de-monitarisiert. 

Wenn sie bei (soweit ich weiß) 5€/Monat den Spielern Zugriff auf 150-200 NES/SNES titel geben würden solange sie ein Abo haben, dann wäre das ja schon mal ok. Vor allem weil sie diese vielen tollen Klassiker haben.  Aber nicht so wie sie es derzeit planen. 

Das passt halt zur Preisgestaltung der Konsole - man lebt in einer seltsamen Traumwelt ...


----------



## xdave78 (17. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone mit Windows kannst du an Maus / Tastatur und Monitor anschließen und hast dann einen praktisch vollwertigen PC, gleiches gilt so gesehen für Android, allerdings ist man da dann ja rein auf Apps beschränkt, wobei es im Bereich Office da inzwischen auch Ports von Desktopanwendungen gibt.
> Aktuelle Smartphones haben durchaus schon die Leistung von Notebooks von vor fünf bis zehn Jahren.



Sorry, jetzt wirst Du aber albern: also mein PC hat keinen berührungsempfindlichen Bildschirm (zentrales Merkmal eines Smartphones) genauso wenig habe ich irgendwo einen SIM Einschub entdeckt - also ist der PC jetzt ein PC und wenn ich nen Touchscreen anschließe ist er ein Smartphone? Mach doch bitte mal ein Video, wenn Du den Arbeitsspeicher in deinem Lumia *PC *aufstockst oder ne neue GPU einbaust.  Ich denke mal mit etwas Erbsenzählerei und einer ordentlichen Kümmelspaltmaschine könnte man anführen , dass Tablets und Smartphones auch Computer sind - korrekt, aber ich denke mal wenn wir hier auf "PC-GAMES" über *PCs *reden, dann sind sich 99% der Leute einig worüber wir sprechen. An einem Smartphone, dass an einem Bildschirm und Peripherie angeschlossen ist, ist erstmal sicherlich einiges *praktisch*...aber es ist nicht *praktisch* ein *PC *(obwohl es natürlich immer noch ein Computer ist).

 Ehrlich ey, in Deiner Welt mögen ja PCs bessere Smartphones sein, Autos bessere Mopeds und Planeten bessere Dreckklumpen...aber irgendwer wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, für jede Sache einen eigenen Namen zu ersinnen .

Dementsprechend ist die Switch weder ein Tablet, noch ist sie ein 3DS.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt wirst Du aber albern: also mein PC hat keinen berührungsempfindlichen Bildschirm (zentrales Merkmal eines Smartphones) genauso wenig habe ich irgendwo einen SIM Einschub entdeckt - also ist der PC jetzt ein PC und wenn ich nen Touchscreen anschließe ist er ein Smartphone? Mach doch bitte mal ein Video, wenn Du den Arbeitsspeicher in deinem Lumia *PC *aufstockst oder ne neue GPU einbaust.  Ich denke mal mit etwas Erbsenzählerei und einer ordentlichen Kümmelspaltmaschine könnte man anführen , dass Tablets und Smartphones auch Computer sind - korrekt, aber ich denke mal wenn wir hier auf "PC-GAMES" über *PCs *reden, dann sind sich 99% der Leute einig worüber wir sprechen. An einem Smartphone, dass an einem Bildschirm und Peripherie angeschlossen ist, ist erstmal sicherlich einiges *praktisch*...aber es ist nicht *praktisch* ein *PC *(obwohl es natürlich immer noch ein Computer ist).
> 
> Ehrlich ey, in Deiner Welt mögen ja PCs bessere Smartphones sein, Autos bessere Mopeds und Planeten bessere Dreckklumpen...aber irgendwer wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, für jede Sache einen eigenen Namen zu ersinnen



Du kennst aber schon Geräte wie Microsoft Surface, oder?


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend ist die Switch weder ein Tablet, noch ist sie ein 3DS.


Richtig. Sie ist ein Hybrid aus Konsole, Tablet und 3DS.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt wirst Du aber albern: also mein PC hat keinen berührungsempfindlichen Bildschirm (zentrales Merkmal eines Smartphones) genauso wenig habe ich irgendwo einen SIM Einschub entdeckt - also ist der PC jetzt ein PC und wenn ich nen Touchscreen anschließe ist er ein Smartphone? Mach doch bitte mal ein Video, wenn Du den Arbeitsspeicher in deinem Lumia *PC *aufstockst oder ne neue GPU einbaust.  Ich denke mal mit etwas Erbsenzählerei und einer ordentlichen Kümmelspaltmaschine könnte man anführen , dass Tablets und Smartphones auch Computer sind - korrekt, aber ich denke mal wenn wir hier auf "PC-GAMES" über *PCs *reden, dann sind sich 99% der Leute einig worüber wir sprechen. An einem Smartphone, dass an einem Bildschirm und Peripherie angeschlossen ist, ist erstmal sicherlich einiges *praktisch*...aber es ist nicht *praktisch* ein *PC *(obwohl es natürlich immer noch ein Computer ist).
> 
> Ehrlich ey, in Deiner Welt mögen ja PCs bessere Smartphones sein, Autos bessere Mopeds und Planeten bessere Dreckklumpen...aber irgendwer wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, für jede Sache einen eigenen Namen zu ersinnen .
> 
> Dementsprechend ist die Switch weder ein Tablet, noch ist sie ein 3DS.



Er sprach davon aus einem Smartphone ein PC zu machen und das geht wunderbar bei Windows Phone 10 und auch für Android gibt es schon solche Lösungen.
Bei Microsoft heißt das "Display Dock". An dieses schließt man auf der einen Seite das Smartphone an und auf der anderen 3 USB-Geräte und Monitor via HDMI und/oder DisplayPort.

Anschließend hat mat ein Windows 10 (ARM) im Desktop-Modus inkl. Start-Menü und Anwendungen in der Desktop-Auflösung.

Und bei welchem mobilen PC kann ich eigentlich die Grafikkarte, RAM & Co. aufrüsten? Die sind mittlerweile alle so verklebt, dass man es ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht mehr hinbekommt.

Die Switch ist ein Abkömmling der Nvidia Shield Familie.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kennst aber schon Geräte wie Microsoft Surface, oder?


Ich habe geschrieben, was ich im PC-Games Forum unter einem PC verstehe (PC/=Laptop/=Tablet) usw. Zeig mir das Video in dem Du beim Surface die GPU  und die CPU wechselst und wir können das gerne ausweiten...



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Er sprach davon aus einem Smartphone ein PC zu machen und das geht wunderbar bei Windows Phone 10 und auch für Android gibt es schon solche Lösungen.



Richtig - als Antwort auf meine Frage ob ein PC ein besseres Smartphone sei- was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Und wenn Du das gequotete gelesen hast, darfst auch Du gerne den Gegenbeweis erbringen indem Du uns zeigst wie du bei diesem vollwertigen PC die Komponenten austauschst


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, was ich im PC-Games Forum unter einem PC verstehe (PC/=Laptop/=Tablet) usw. Zeig mir das Video in dem Du beim Surface die GPU  und die CPU wechselst und wir können das gerne ausweiten...
> 
> Richtig - als Antwort auf meine Frage ob ein PC ein besseres Smartphone sei- was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Und wenn Du das gequotete gelesen hast, darfst auch Du gerne den Gegenbeweis erbringen indem Du uns zeigst wie du bei diesem vollwertigen PC die Komponenten austauschst



Du kannst weder bei einem Notebook noch Netbook und auch nicht bei einem Tablet, Phablet, Convertible etc. die Teile wechseln, das geht ausschließlich beim Standard Desktop PC mit entsprechendem Gehäuse, wo die Dinge frei steckbar sind. Das macht die anderen Geräte aber nicht weniger zu PCs. 
Und du kannst eben doch ein Smartphone auch als PC am Schreibtisch nutzen.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Januar 2017)

Ach was Du nicht sagt  
..."vollwertiger PC" und leg auch noch ne Anleitung dazu...naja egal. Dftt!

Wenn in deinem "vollwertigen" Handy PC schon keine Teile zu wechseln sind, dann werden doch aber sicherlich ganz normale, aktuelle "PC Games" (keine Apps- Spiele, die für den PC entwickelt wurden) darauf laufen. Ist ja immerhin "nicht weniger ein PC".    
Nur um auch endlich den Bogen zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion zu bekommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ach was Du nicht sagt
> ..."vollwertiger PC" und leg auch noch ne Anleitung dazu...naja egal. Dftt!
> 
> Wenn in deinem "vollwertigen" Handy PC schon keine Teile zu wechseln sind, dann werden doch aber sicherlich ganz normale, aktuelle "PC Games" (keine Apps- Spiele, die für den PC entwickelt wurden) darauf laufen. Ist ja immerhin "nicht weniger ein PC".
> Nur um auch endlich den Bogen zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion zu bekommen.



Natürlich laufen da Spiele drauf, halt entsprechend gut, was der verbaute Grafikchip hergibt. das reicht halt von Geräten, die nur uralte, schlichte 3D Games schaffen bis hin zu Notebooks mit GeForce 1080m, die halt ein wenig langsamer ist, als die schnellste Grafikkarte, die du für das fette Desktopgehäuse bekommst. Also ist es durchaus möglich, dass dein Windows Smartphone PC Spiele (erheblich) schneller abspielt als dein fetter Desktop im riesigen Metallkasten, wenn in letzterem eben nur ein schwacher Onboardchip oder eine uralte oder super günstige Grafikkarte drin verbaut sind.

Und du kannst ja mal versuchen in einem Notebook die Grafikkarte zu wechseln ... ^^

Davon abgesehen, auf den ganzen Büro-Desktops kannst du auch nicht spielen und wer sein Smartphone / Tablet an Maus / Tastatur und Monitor anschließt, der wird das sicher in erster Linie auch nicht zum Zocken nutzen wollen.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Januar 2017)

Noch nie was von MxM gehört oder? 
Mich beschleicht so langsam das Gefühl, dass Du von der praktischen Seite gar nicht mal so richtig liegst. 
Zuerst einmal gibt es meines Wissens nach kein aktuelles Windows Phone mit einer x86 CPU. Mag wie eine Kleinigkeit klingen, aber gegenwärtig ist es halt so, dass (Retail) PC Spiele (und PC Software im Allgemeinen) nahezu ausschließlich für x86 programmiert werden und somit auf Snapdragons und ARMs in den meisten Fällen gar nicht ausgeführt werden können. Nicht in dem Umfang wie ICH es für "steht einem normalen PC in nichts nach" erwarten würde.  Ergo startet auf dem Windows Phone einfach mal gar nix  - und insbesondere nicht schneller als auf irgendeinem PC.

Wie dem auch sei, ich glaube ich habe einfach nicht den richtigen Pegel an BTM intus um weiter mit Dir zu sinnieren ob die Switch ein 3Ds ist, ob ein Handy ein vollwertiger PC ist und was der Sinn hinter all dem ist


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2017)

MxM ist bei einer winzigen Handvoll Notebooks möglich (gewesen). 

Viele Tablets haben X86 Prozessoren (sogar inzwischen viele mit Android). 

Und was "du" erwartest spielt keine Rolle, oder erwartest du auch, dass der Bürorechner in der Buchhaltung eurer Firma die neusten Games abspielen kann? Klingt bei dir jedenfalls so ... 

Falls du es noch nicht wusstest, ich verrate dir ein Geheimnis: Geräte werden für bestimmte Anwendungszwecke gekauft. Und die meisten PCs werden NICHT zum Zocken gekauft, Zocker sind nur eine winzig kleine Nische.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Man vergault die Casuals die sich bei 330 EUR 10 x überlegen ob sie ihre Wii gegen eine Switch ersetzen. Nintendo greift hier nach den Sternen. Der Preis und die Spiele sind auf PS4-Level die Leistung liegt aber darunter (und ja ich weiß es ist ein Handheld mit Stationär-Nutzungs-Option). Trotzdem sind die Preise abartig hoch für so ein System und wenn die Kunden vor die Wahl gestellt werden PS4/One oder Switch bei der Preisklasse kann die Switch nur verlieren weil



ich hätte mir zugegebenermaßen auch eine uvp von 299 für deutschland gewünscht, am besten zumindest mit einer demo (das ist ein punkt, den ich wirklich nicht verstehe, vielleicht kommt ja noch was, als download evtl.).
aber "abartig hoch" und "mondpreis" (sagtest du an anderer stelle iirc)? sorry, aber das ist doch lächerlich. was hast du erwartet 199 plus spiel? 

hinzu kommt noch, dass wir nach wie vor nicht genau wissen, was in switch überhaupt steckt. 



> Aktuell sehe ich bei der Switch eine ähnliche Karriere wie bei der Wii U. Liegt wie Blei in den Regalen und die Verkaufszahlen sind bestenfalls mäßig.



auch du bist mir mit deinen prognosen viel zu schnell.
abwarten und tee trinken. wenn der software-support stimmt, kanns was werden mit switch. 
wenn nicht, sehe ich da auch probleme.
das launch-lineup ist aber garantiert kein knaller, da stimme ich wiederum zu.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2017)

Ich sagte ja. 250 EUR wären für mich der Preis gewesen evtl. mit Spiel. Bei 300 EUR hätte ich mindestens 1 Spiel als Zugabe erwartet. Evtl. sogar zzgl. 1 Controller oder so. Zumindestens bei 330 EUR dann. Aber keine 330 EUR und das ganze ohne jegliche Zugabe. Abgesehen auch von der ziemlich gepfefferten Auspreisung der Spiele und des Zubehörs.

Das ganze ergibt für mich mosaikartig das Bild der Überteuerung. Zumindestens mein Eindruck.


----------

